# Upgrading from Paradigm



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

Currently I have Paradigm Studio 40 v2s and a CC-570 up front and Axiom QS8s and QS4 powered by a Parasound HCA-1205A amp and a Marantz SR6003 receiver. I want to upgrade the front 3 speakers to some floor standers and I would like some input on what speakers I should look at. I want to get away from the paradigms bright sound and get a more laid back speaker. I have been looking at Monitor Audio RS6/RSLCR, Rocket RS850/RSC200, SVS MTS-01/MCS-01. The Rockets are the ones I would most like to get, but the least available as I am in Canada and the dollar isn't the greatest right now and shipping would be a killer. I welcome anyone's suggestions/comments on an upgrade for my speakers.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Steve, Welcome to the Shack.

Those all sound like fine choices, personally I'd probably go with the Monitor Audio since I had some a few years ago and really liked them. Don't think you could go wrong with any of those choices. And since you're up in Canada, you may want to add PSB to the mix.


----------



## geniusadam (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, i think you'd be good with all of those. Hopefully you can hear one or two before making your decision. At least the monitors, you should be able to hear.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

I seem to remember the pricing for the Rockets with shipping being about equal to the costs of Monitor's Gold series uphere. I would check out some focals as well. 

I would guess you are looking for something in the $2000 cdn range?


----------



## SteveY (Mar 29, 2008)

jakewash, what are the focals like? I see a guy in my area selling some chorus 716v and cc700v demos for $1000 and $350 respectively.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

From what I've read, if you're looking for a less bright speaker, I think the MTS or the Monitor would do. I've heard that the Rockets are brighter than the Paradigms.

I didn't know that the 40's were bright. I have the 60's and don't think they're too bright -- of course, I could be just used to them by now. :dunno:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting,... I have never heard the Rockets, but seems like I've heard they are a "warm" sounding speaker,... of course it could be model specific???


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

nova said:


> Interesting,... I have never heard the Rockets, but seems like I've heard they are a "warm" sounding speaker,... of course it could be model specific???



I wasn't sure about that either.. I was working on some fuzzy memory. I found some measurements that someone had done though that does make it look like it's "bright"










There's a fairly steady rise from 4500Hz up. Not huge, but there.


----------



## doreytp (Dec 29, 2009)

h,,, Energy RF-70's ???


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I auditioned the MA RS6 and RS8, to me they seemed a bit more forward than the SVS MBS-01's I've heard. The Rockets are more relaxed, but have their own issues. Have you tried auditioning the PSB Imagine series? They are very open and a lot more balanced than the Image series and below.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I personally like the Rocket sound a lot. The 850's have big sound stage and look gorgeous to boot. That said, they are definitely more 'laid back' than other speakers.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The new PSB Image series are really nice. Closer to the Imagine and Synchrony than the old Image.

http://www.psbspeakers.com/products/Image-Series

http://blog.stereophile.com/stephenmejias/real_sound_for_real_people/

More extensive comments in Kal Rubinson's upcoming March 2010 Music in the Round. http://www.stereophile.com/musicintheround/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would highly recommend auditioning Dynaudio Speakers. The Audience Series has a few Tower models which are quite nice, Dynaudio's Soft Dome Tweeter is one of the best high frequency transducers out there.

I absolutely love Focal's, but some find their highs not exactly warm. They honestly make some of my favorite Speakers and I used to have Focal Utopia's in my car audio system and desperately miss them.
Focal's Inverted Tweeter is my favorite out there followed closely with Dynaudio.

I am also a huge fan of Paul Barton of PSB Speakers design's and they represent outstanding value. Especially the cosmetic B-Stocks that are available.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

